# Free email Provider



## valtea (Feb 6, 2005)

Hello Guys,
I have a website using e107 CMS which is based on PHP and Sql. Since i want to icrease the popularity of my web site i want to itroduce free email system to my website like rediff, yahoo etc. is there any CMS from which i can start the free email service. Since my website is a community website and it is run from my pocket without any funds from ay where and more over its not a business site free ones are prefered.
Thaking you all


----------



## tuXian (Feb 6, 2005)

Try Bigmailbox www.bigmailbox.com


----------



## SmoothCriminal (Feb 7, 2005)

www.zzn.net

www.i-p.com

www.everyone.net

www.bigmailbox.com


----------



## h4ck3r (Feb 7, 2005)

bigmailbox.com is really good


----------



## valtea (Feb 7, 2005)

Thanks alot. I signed up with bigmailbox
everyone.net declined my request as my site is in local language.
i-p.com is down (atleast their service)
I dont like zzn.net since i wont get my original domain


----------



## babumuchhala (Feb 8, 2005)

Wat is ur site by the way


----------



## valtea (Feb 8, 2005)

www.kolasib.com


----------



## tuXian (Feb 8, 2005)

hey what does this mean could u translate for us :

Kolasib Web Portal ah i lo len avangin kan lawm a che, i in register ve ngei dawn nia. Mail account pawh kan pe thei tawh e.


----------



## tuxfan (Feb 9, 2005)

tuxian said:
			
		

> hey what does this mean could u translate for us :
> 
> Kolasib Web Portal ah i lo len avangin kan lawm a che, i in register ve ngei dawn nia. Mail account pawh kan pe thei tawh e.



Try Google translation. But there was some example of Google tranlation about Aishwrya's mom being nice and cool. It was translated to and fro spanish and results were seriously weird.  So be careful


----------



## valtea (Feb 9, 2005)

Its a mizo language
Kolasib Portal ah i lo len avangin in kan lom a che. = Welcome and thanks for visiting kolasib webportal
Mail account pawh kan pe thei e = We can give out mail accounts. (Through Cpanel) 

We did this since i dont have other option. i have the space but no software


----------



## SmoothCriminal (Feb 9, 2005)

oh.. well.. then u can also try mail2web.com..!


----------



## valtea (Feb 20, 2005)

mail2web doesn't serve my purpose. i want to give my users the ability to create a new account and check emails etc


----------



## SmoothCriminal (Feb 21, 2005)

Ok dude.. if u have dont have space to give your users (for email) u can try one of the above said sites..

But if u can afford to provide space, then alternatively u can install some open-source email system scripts on your site.


----------



## valtea (Feb 21, 2005)

any example of the cms to install. My hosting comes with cpanel, and i dont have shell access to it (the company says it can give on request provided its a good reason). Cpanel comes with squirelmail, horde, neomail. But what i actually wanted is a system in which ppl sign up and get a space automatically somethig like yahoo, hotmail etc.
Will be very glad if you can help


----------



## SmoothCriminal (Feb 23, 2005)

dude.. seacrh for email system scripts on hotscripts.. if u can provide space or u just want POP3/IMAP.. so many are available..


----------



## suj_engico (Feb 24, 2005)

Which is ur website????
u should have mentioned.
Anyway!!!!
I ALSO LIKE TO BUILD UP WEBSITES
I have my own wherein I have used from
www.bigmailbox.com


----------



## babumuchhala (Feb 24, 2005)

suj_engico said:
			
		

> Which is ur website????
> u should have mentioned.
> Anyway!!!!
> I ALSO LIKE TO BUILD UP WEBSITES
> ...


He has already given it on page1
www.kolasib.com


----------



## valtea (Mar 24, 2005)

i need a email system from which users can signup/read/send/ emails.
I will provide the space. I think bigmailbox etc rejected my request because my site is not in english


----------



## SmoothCriminal (Mar 24, 2005)

get some scripts from hotscripts dude.. search there for email system scripts.. depnegin on the server u r runnin choose asp or php


----------



## Hackfanatic (Mar 24, 2005)

Try atmail.... it's a great software for webmail... www.atmail.com


----------

